# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  كيف تتخلصي من آلام الدورة الشهرية؟

## عماد علي

*كيف تتخلصي من آلام الدورة الشهرية؟**!!*


*تعاني معظم السيدات والفتيات من اعراض مزعجة ومؤلمة في احيان كثيرة قبل الدورة الشهرية، من ضمنها الشعور بالتعب، والعصبية، والالم الجسدي الشديد، وقد تصبح هذه الاعراض قوية وحادة بحيث تمنع السيدة من القيام بواجباتها اليومية، والاجتماعية، والتي تسبب بالنسبة للسيدة او الفتاة هاجسا مزعجا، ومنتظم.*

*وربما لا تحتاج هذه السيدات والفتيات الى حبة دواء اخرى لتسكين الالم، ولكن الى بديل عملي وصحي وسهل، وهو تناول كوب من اللبن، أو كوب من الحليب الخالي من الدسم قبل النوم. اظهر بحث شمل 1000 سيدة على مدى 10 سنوات بأن النساء اللواتي تناولن طعاما غني بالكالسيوم، والفيتامين دي تخلصن من الالم المنتظم للدورة الشهرية، ويعتبر فيتامين د من الفيتامينات الضرورية لانها تستاعد الجسم على امتصاص الكالسيوم من الطعام.*

*وتبين النتائج بان النساء اللواتي تناولن الالبان الخالية من الدسم تخلصن من جزء كبير من الالم المرافق للدورة الشهرية بعكس النساء اللواتي تناولن الحليب الغني بالدسم.*
*ويعتقد العلماء بان السيدات يمكنهن الحصول على ذات الفائدة من المكملات الغذائية للكالسيوم وفيتامين دي، ولكن الدراسة اظهرت بان النساء لم يستفدن بذات القدر من المكملات مقارنة مع المواد الغذائية الطبيعية.*

*ولا تزال الكمية المناسبة والمحددة غير معروفة، حيث اظهرت دراسات قديمة بان المكملات الغذائية تساهم في التخلص من الم الدورة الشهرية، وفقا لعالمة الاغذية اليزيبث برتون-جونسون، من جماعة ماسشوستس، وكانت هذه الدراسة الاولى من نوعها التي تظهر بان الكالسيوم وفيتامين دي يساهمان في التخلص من الم الدورة الشهرية.*

*ولكن اذا لم تكوني تعانين من الم الدورة الشهرية فهل هذا يعني بانك تتناولين كفايتك منها؟  ليس بالضرورة، يتناول الناس الاطعمة الغنية بالكالسيوم حرصا منهم على سلامة العظام، ولكن ما تحتاج اليه فعلا هو فيتامين دي الذي يساعد على امتصاص الكالسيوم في الجسم.*
*حيث وجد بحث بان النساء فوق الخمسين من اعمارعن واللواتي يعتبرن في خطر اكبر للاصابة بقلة سماكة العظام، يعلمن بان فيتامين دي ضروري لصحة عظامهن.*

*بينما تعتقد 75% من النساء خطأ بان الخضار ذات الاوراق الخضراء تحتوي على فيتامين دي, بينما المادة الوحيدة التي توفر الكالسيوم هي الحليب المدعم وعصير البرتقال، وبعض الحبوب والاسماك مثل السلمون والسردين.* 

*اما الوسيلة السهلة للحصول على فيتامين دي فهي المشي في الشمس لبضع دقائق يوميا, حيث يقوم الجسم تلقائيا ببناء الفيتامين. بينما تشير دراسات اخرى الى ان الشمس تعتبر لوحدها علاجا للكثير من الامراض النفسية والمرتبطة بالمزاج خصوصا في فصل الشتاء.*

*اذا لم تقتنع بعد، فهناك اسباب كثيرة اخرى لتناول الحليب المدعم (او عصير البرتقال). الكالسيوم وفتامين دي، ضروريان لمنع الاصابة بمرض كرون، نقص المناعة، بالاضافة الى سرطانات الثدي، والكولون، والبروستات.*

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*يسلمووو على هالمعلومات المفيدة*
*ويعطيك ربي الف عافية*

----------


## أمل الظهور

يعطيك العافيه أخوي 

تشكر على طرحك للموضوع

----------


## وعود

يسلموا الله يعطيك العافية على النصائح المفيدة000

----------


## فرح

*تسلم خيوووووووو*
*عماد علي* 
*ع الموضوع المفيد* 
*لاعدمناك* 
*           موفق*

----------


## عماد علي

> *يسلمووو على هالمعلومات المفيدة*
> *ويعطيك ربي الف عافية*



الله يسلمك ويعافيك خيتو توتة ومشكورة على المرور والرد....

----------


## عماد علي

> يعطيك العافيه أخوي 
> 
> تشكر على طرحك للموضوع



العفو خيتو أمل الظهور والله يعافيك ....كل الشكر لكرم مرورك....

----------


## عماد علي

> يسلموا الله يعطيك العافية على النصائح المفيدة000



الله يسلمك خيتو وعود كل الشكر لكرم مرورك....

----------


## عماد علي

> *تسلم خيوووووووو*
> *عماد علي* 
> *ع الموضوع المفيد* 
> *لاعدمناك* 
> *موفق*



الله يسلمك خيتو فرح والله يوفق الجميع....

----------


## يحقلي الغرووور

*مشكور علي النصيحه*

*شاكره لك*

*تقبل مروري*

----------


## عماد علي

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد خيتو يحق لي الغرور...*

----------


## ام باسم



----------


## عماد علي

*كل الشكر لك يا ام باسم على التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## سامراء

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الاء

مشكورة اختي على المعلومة

----------


## عماد علي

*سامراء*

*الاء*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ِAmeer

يسلموا الله يعطيك العافية على النصائح المفيدة000

----------


## عماد علي

*الله يسلمك أخي أمير كل الشكر لكرم المرور...*

----------


## Princess

*يسلمو خيي ابو باسم على المعلومات المفيده*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*ودمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## عماد علي

*اميرة المرح*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد....*

----------

